# Nimisila C-5



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got my first ice fix over on C-5 tonight. Caught one crappie but i didn't spend much time at it. The wind was a little rough and man that lake gets creepy after dark on a frozen lake alone and in the wind. My nerves got the best of me but at least I got out for a bit. The thickness ranged from 2.5 to 4 inches of great hard black ice. Some of you may have seen me out there with the tan conversion van with the squirrel tail antenna warmer . I'll be out again this week somewhere maybe I'll see some of you guys. I fish out of a clam 2000 stop by and introduce yourselves. I might have the next bit of good info to help get you on the fish.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I'll need a little more than 2.5' to get me out there. Hopefully the weekend will bring atleast 4-5" on these area lakes. Looking forward to getting out. Good luck to you!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i was on c5 yesterday afternoon..good ice on nimisilla...really hard ice. plan on goin out to nimi. tomorrow sometime


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I may go to nimi tonight but I also have a softwater spot that is producing many fish right now. I love my ice but I'm not sure what to do. I will probably hit my softwater tonight and go out somewhere on the ice tommorrow.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll keep an eye out for your van and stop by if I see it.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Is C5 the area south of the campground? If it is I was fishing in the mastercatman's holes last night. I followed a shanty trail out and found a lot of fish on the vex, no takers. My buddy and I stayed out until about 12:30 without any luck. It was absolutely beautiful with the full moon and stars, bad day on the water still better than a good day at the office and all that.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah those were probably my holes. I was the only one out on the lake last night as far as I knew. I just went out tonight and stayed till about 8:30 and caught 0 fish. I threw down everything I had and no luck!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Come on Steve, i know you can do better than that!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Not sure if you were refferring to me but my name is Cameron. And yeah I can do better than that!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

No, i was talkin about Swone.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Stopped by the campgroud area yesterday and saw one shanty, around 5:15 pm. Walked out and chatted with the guys for a few minutes. Ice was around 4" and good looking! The two guys were not OGF'ers tho. Thinking about taking one or two of the kids tomorrow evening for an hour or two just to let them see what it's like. It's close to shore if they get too cold or anything.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank Yeeew!


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

was out looking it over yesterday.saw about four people fishing.didnt see any catching going on although i did manage to see one big bald eagle that just sat in the tree and wattched me for about fifteen minuets or so.going to head out that way later today to try my luck i mean skill.tight line every one and be safe


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

You know they need to RECOGNIZE!!!!! But so far, no luck. I have been out the last three nights and all I got was some pretty views of the scenery. Then I check my computer and have to suffer the ridicule... Maybe I'll redeem myself over the weekend.


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

I'm heading to Miller to try it out, it should have safe ice by now


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

just got back.7or8 people out fishing this am.ice 4or 5 inchs thickwind pretty strong at times.i could not get a bite to save my uno.some people catching some nice gills one nice bass about 14 inch or so.ive decied to try the nite bite hopefuly better luck camp ground bay.tight lines.be safe


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i fished all over one of the bays off of main st. at nimisila this am. not even a bite...i was tick and went to osp and did well there.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm giving up on nimisila until I can get on the north bay safely. I think the states fish management strategies for nimisila's panfishing are totally nonexistent. They do a fine job in my opinion with the other portage lakes but nimisila is a loner. It has all the potential in the world to be a good panfish lake. Ever since pike were taken out of the equation the bluegill have been on a downward spiral. Growing in numbers but shrinking in size. I believe the overabundant weed population allows too many young of the year fish to survive unchecked. The many large bass and catfish are simply not enough to do the job. Something needs to be done because the fishing really isn't what it used to be. I've been fishing nimisila for almost 20 years and had always been one of my favorite panfish lakes. You can still go out sometimes and catch a nice mess of crappies but the big gills are almost nonexistent. This trend has been in place by my calculations for about 10 years now. I can remember going out with my dad and catching lots of big gills and our last very productive trip was about 9 or 10 years ago. I am going to start a thread about what could or should be done to improve our panfishing.


----------

